# How to put movies onto iPad?



## Pink (15 Feb 2012)

Hi,

Can someone tell me how I can put movies onto my iPad2? I have movies on my hard drive and I'm trying to transfer them over.

Thanks!


----------



## mark27 (16 Feb 2012)

you have to convert them to mpeg4 first(unless they already are ).I use Total video converter.I think you get a 15 day trial if  you download it ,so do all your movies that you have storedif you get it 

Once they have been converted you add them to itunes ,then connected ipad and select movies you want on ipad, and apply


----------



## sustanon (16 Feb 2012)

Handbrake is free and works very well, you can queue movies to process. just select the source movie file, pick iPad from the presets on the right, select a destination folder, iTunes\iTunes Media\Movies. then sync.

http://handbrake.fr/


----------



## Beebie (16 Feb 2012)

Hiya

You might be able to help me.  I have both photos and movies on the IPAD2.  
Photos transfer to PC no problem but movies are left behind.
How do i move videos from IPAD2 to say, standalone PC.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Pink (16 Feb 2012)

Hi sustanon,

I tried handbrake..I've converted a movie to MPEG4 and it appears in my video folder in my PC library.
How do I now transfer this into iTunes? Iv'e tried to drag and drop it into my itunes library..obviously I'm doing something wrong cause it's not appearing in my iTunes!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Stephanno (16 Feb 2012)

Hi Pink,

1.Open iTunes
2.From the File menu, choose one of the following choices:
-Mac
Add to Library
-Windows
Add File to Library
Add Folder to Library
3.Navigate to and select the file or folder that you want to add

More info here: [broken link removed]


----------



## Stephanno (16 Feb 2012)

To convert a video using iTunes:
1. In iTunes, select the video you want to convert.

2. Choose Advanced > “Create iPod or iPhone Version” or Advanced > “Create iPad or Apple TV Version.”


----------



## Stephanno (16 Feb 2012)

Beebie said:


> Hiya
> 
> You might be able to help me.  I have both photos and movies on the IPAD2.
> Photos transfer to PC no problem but movies are left behind.
> How do i move videos from IPAD2 to say, standalone PC.  Thanks in advance



You cannot move Videos/Songs (That you may have sync from another PC) from the iPad/iPod to the PC using iTunes. You need another software. A google search prompt this http://www.bigasoft.com/articles/tranfer-ipad2-to-mac-pc-ipad.html
but I never used it and don't endorse it, just reporting for info.


----------



## sustanon (16 Feb 2012)

you can move pictures and movies TAKEN with your iPad to your PC, you can simply browse to the ipad as a drive in explorer, in the DCIM folder you will find folders with pictures and movies taken with your iPad's camera.


----------



## Pink (16 Feb 2012)

I've done that..but nothing appears in iTunes...


----------



## Boyd (16 Feb 2012)

I saw this thread in the morning and didnt post on it, just saw it again now. 8.5 hours later still no solution to such a seemingly simple task.

If I needed another example that Apple and its proprietary method of doing everything sucks, this thread is it.


----------



## Stephanno (16 Feb 2012)

Pink said:


> I've done that..but nothing appears in iTunes...



Any error? Can you see a progressing bar in the rectangle at the center top?
Can you open the movie with QuickTime?
As a test, can you add a song to the iTunes library successfully?


----------



## Stephanno (16 Feb 2012)

username123 said:


> I saw this thread in the morning and didnt post on it, just saw it again now. 8.5 hours later still no solution to such a seemingly simple task.
> 
> If I needed another example that Apple and its proprietary method of doing everything sucks, this thread is it.



Why didn't you post: don't you have a solution?


----------



## Beebie (16 Feb 2012)

Hi Sustanon
I took the photos/videos on the IPAD and successfully moved the photos to a PC, the videos didnt copy over.  
You say 'you can simply browse to the ipad as a drive in explorer, in the DCIM folder you will find folders with pictures and movies taken with your iPad's camera' what does this mean in non techie lingo, is there a different way/approach one should take to transfer photos rather than videos? Thanks in advance......


----------



## sustanon (16 Feb 2012)

Try this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EXz0dmuLT4


----------



## sustanon (16 Feb 2012)

username123 said:


> I saw this thread in the morning and didnt post on it, just saw it again now. 8.5 hours later still no solution to such a seemingly simple task.
> 
> If I needed another example that Apple and its proprietary method of doing everything sucks, this thread is it.



Post 2 and 3 give solutions to the OP's problem. The OP has a new issue and we're continuing the discussion.

you can contribute or continue to cry some more.


----------



## Pink (17 Feb 2012)

Ok, I successfully convertered one movie to mpeg4 and imported It to my iTunes and now it's on my iPad...phew job done! 
It is taking AGES to convert another one though... 

I'll keep trying.. Thanks for your help sustanon.


----------



## Boyd (17 Feb 2012)

sustanon said:


> Post 2 and 3 give solutions to the OP's problem. The OP has a new issue and we're continuing the discussion.
> 
> you can contribute or continue to cry some more.



Just saying.....it shouldnt be that hard, even the OP threw in a "phew" when they finally got it working after over a day, for a single movie!


----------



## Beebie (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks a million Sustanon, your help is much appreciated


----------



## bsloe (21 Feb 2012)

Buy cinexplayer...works a treat. U have to load the files into the app. Instructions on the web. I use it all the time


----------



## Boyd (22 Feb 2012)

bsloe said:


> Buy cinexplayer...works a treat. U have to load the files into the app. Instructions on the web. I use it all the time



[broken link removed]

"Watch your Xvid movies on the go from anywhere even if they’re in formats that don’t normally play or even sync with your iPad or iPad 2 today!....(mkv is not supported currently)"

Wow, you have to have to hand it to Apple's money making ability....first make a product with such rubbish video support that an add-on app is needed to make it useable, and then charge customers for it! And it still doesnt support MKV format


----------

